# Paypal



## A7V (Jun 11, 2012)

Why don't more lodges use a paypal account on a lodge website for people to pay dues?  

It would be especially handy for lodges with a lot military members who may get raised and never set foot back in the lodge but want to keep paying dues to their mother lodge.    My lodge is in Hawaii and I like a lot of people in my generation don't use checks and don't have them.   I am sure many lodges in San Antonio have military members that would love a way to pay by paypal.


----------



## mitkin (Jun 11, 2012)

Brother,

Is there a bank transfer option to pay?


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jun 11, 2012)

I think this is a good idea, and yes there is a bank transfer option...


----------



## A7V (Jun 11, 2012)

SeeKer.mm said:


> I think this is a good idea, and yes there is a bank transfer option...



I emailed my secretary and he said the only way I can pay is by mail.  Oh well, maybe one day they will do a paypal


----------



## TexasMason73 (Jun 11, 2012)

That is a nice idea. I use Paypal on the regular basis. The main question is would a Brother mind paying extra to cover the Paypal fees?


----------



## A7V (Jun 12, 2012)

TexasMason73 said:


> That is a nice idea. I use Paypal on the regular basis. The main question is would a Brother mind paying extra to cover the Paypal fees?



This brother would be willing to pay a fee, heck my dues are 60$ if I could pay by paypal I wouldn't mind a 30$ fee.   Time is money and the cost of going to get the money from an ATM then going to get a money order and an envelope and a stamp is totally worth a fee for paypal.


----------



## Bill Hosler (Jun 12, 2012)

I tried to get my previous lodge to allow me to set up PayPal and hook it to our lodges website. I was told our Grand lodge wouldn't allow us to use it


----------



## A7V (Jun 12, 2012)

Bill Hosler said:


> I tried to get my previous lodge to allow me to set up PayPal and hook it to our lodges website. I was told our Grand lodge wouldn't allow us to use it



That makes no sense to me, and kind of pisses me off.   I imagine it is just more of the same fear of technology by the Freemasonry leadership.   I really wonder what the reasoning was behind a GL saying no.    I know of a lodge in Seattle that allows dues and donations via paypal, so it isn't a new thing.


----------



## JJones (Jun 12, 2012)

That's odd that a GL wouldn't let you use PayPal.

We have the option to pay dues through PayPal on our website, it's rarely used however.


----------



## A7V (Jun 12, 2012)

JJones said:


> That's odd that a GL wouldn't let you use PayPal.
> 
> We have the option to pay dues through PayPal on our website, it's rarely used however.



Do you know if there is a cost involved?  If only one member is using it and there is a charge to use it that may be why more lodges don't use it.


----------



## sands67 (Jun 12, 2012)

As some have said it is just a matter of paying the extra paypal fee which is approx 3% I think, don't quote me...lol. Throw an admin fee if they want. Cheques are not always handy, visits to atm machines are definitely not handy.  It would be a good idea.


----------



## JJones (Jun 12, 2012)

I just asked the secretary since he handles the PayPal and he thinks it's only a dollar or two.  Which sounds right as I don't recall ever hearing it was a huge amount.

Honestly I think most lodges don't use it because most lodges consist of older members who aren't tech savvy.  Even if someone came along who knew how to set up a PayPal for dues I'm unsure how many members would know how to use it.


----------



## filmgeekben (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm a fan of the PayPal competitor Dwolla. Free dwolla payments up to $10 and they only charge 25 cents for over that amount. Unfortunately you have to have a verified bank account to use it, so setting it up is a little more involved.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 13, 2012)

The Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania, has entered into an agreement with Payliance.  (See Payliance).  Individual Masons can pay their lodge dues online, and even spread out the payment over the entire year, and 1/12 of the dues will be transferred each month. It is only a matter of time, before more lodges/Grand Lodges give individual Masons the opportunity to pay dues on-line.


----------

